# anyone a fan of Baroness?



## bmb (Feb 11, 2010)

this band is pretty sick, they just came out with a new album(The blue record). They remind me of Kylesa a little bit. I think they should get just as much recogonition as Mastodon as well, very talented dudes, check they out.


----------



## christianarchy (Feb 12, 2010)

blue record is sick. i havent heard much of it myself but ive heard red is good too. this band is really good.


----------



## zacharias (Mar 26, 2010)

Baroness and Kylesa and especially mastodon are three of my favorite bands! love that prog rock/metal/punk/sludgy mix


----------



## Gudj (Mar 26, 2010)

I've only heard one of their cdr demos from a while back. I remember liking that alot though.


----------



## genghis braun (Mar 26, 2010)

thier first two EP's, ("First" and "Second") and thier split with Unpersons were fucking PERFECT. everything else that they've done since sucks, IMO.


----------

